# Flags of Our Fathers: Heroes of Iwo Jima



## Brian G Turner (Jul 9, 2004)

Eastwood and Spielberg to make new WWII film:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/3879343.stm

 I know it's movie news, but I was struck by the events leading after the famous flag photo - the historical part:



 Of the six soldiers in the photograph, three were killed in combat.
   Those who survived were hailed as heroes but one, Ira Hayes, took refuge in drink and died in a fight, while another, Rene Gagnon, could not convert his fame into a full-time job. 

  The last was John Bradley, who never spoke about his experiences to his family.  

  After his death in 1994 his son, James, found out about his father's heroism and wrote the best-selling book on which the film will be based. 

   The project is the second collaboration between Spielberg and Eastwood, following The Bridges of Madison County in 1995, which Eastwood directed and starred in, and Spielberg produced. 

  The script for Flags of Our Fathers is being written by Paul Haggis, who is also working with Eastwood on another film, with the working title Million Dollar Baby.


----------

